# Glass tops



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Does Big Als not sell these or am I blind?


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

The only place I could find them online when I ordered some this weekend was Drs Foster & Smith:

All-Glass Versa tops:
Text Search: versa : Fish

Perfecto glass canopy:
Perfecto Glass Canopies


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Thats what I thought,odd though,Big Als carries strip lights!


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I know, I was surprised they didn't have them listed. If you decide to order from Drs, try coupon codes 1130/8421 or 365/2720 at checkout. Those are the only deals I know of for them at the moment.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

petco and petsmart? thats where I got mine from


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Both the Doc's and Pet Solutions sell them.
Here is the link for Pet Solutions All Glass versa top.
Glass canopy


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Take your measurements to a local glass shop and get a glass top for a fraction of the cost. Dont forget to include the glass thickness.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

JERP said:


> Take your measurements to a local glass shop and get a glass top for a fraction of the cost. Dont forget to include the glass thickness.


yep. Thats the way to go. will cost you less then 1/2 of the AGA tops.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know about that... Cost me 38.20$ for glass tops for my 55g standard...

Maybe I got jacked?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Zapins said:


> I don't know about that... Cost me 38.20$ for glass tops for my 55g standard...
> 
> Maybe I got jacked?


That was the same experience I had at our local glass shop. I almost fell over when they handed me the bill. :shock:
I think it wound up costing me at least 3X what it would have if I would have just bought an AG that I didn't have to putz with putting hinges and handles on....


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Take your measurements to a local glass shop and get a glass top for a fraction of the cost


You also need to have the sharp edges of the cut glass rounded off and do not skimp on the thickness to avoid future breakage.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

It can be more expensive, depending on the mood of the glass cutter. Always get a quote first. If you walk in there knowing the cost of a mail order glass top, you can decide on the spot if the local glass cutter is more expensive. 

As wiste stated, have all edges and corners sanded. Explain that it doesn't need to be rounded, but that you just want the sharp edges dulled for safety. There's a difference.


----------

